# Blue and Burl



## NeilYeag (Sep 29, 2020)

Really was not sure how this would turn out, but I am quite pleased. Afzelia Burl from ? and Curly Horse Chesnut from Derek. 











KNIFE SERIAL NUMBER 20-O1-003O1 HIGH CARBON STEEL 59-60 HRC25 % SCANDI GRIND - 23% MICRO BEVEL SHARPENAFZELIA BURL/STABILIZED DYED CURLY HORSE CHESNUTWHITE G10 ACCENTS - CARBON FIBER PINBRASS FERRULEBLADE 4 1/2" LENGTH - 5/32" THICKOVERALL LENGTH 10" - 7.1 OZWIDTH 3/4"SHEATH VEG TAN COWHIDE/OSTRICH

Reactions: EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 29, 2020)

Home run! Decadent! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick (Sep 29, 2020)

Another gorgeous knife, well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Sep 29, 2020)

It’s a beauty.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Oct 3, 2020)

Incredible segment work. Looks great together.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Oct 4, 2020)

SubVet10 said:


> Incredible segment work. Looks great together.



Thanks, a little nerve wracking when starting the initial shaping. I had measured and planned, but never know. Fortunately the layout really worked well.


----------



## Sprung (Oct 4, 2020)

Nice pairing of materials, Neil!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Oct 7, 2020)

Sweet! Embarrassing for me to post in the same forum!!


----------

